

Show HN: Pullquoter – Node CLI tool to grab interesting sentences from articles - ageitgey
https://github.com/ageitgey/node-pullquoter

======
mtdewcmu
Interesting, especially that its quote-selection is apparently informed by
actual linguistics research. It seems to do a pretty good job.

I'm thinking that I might be able to adapt something like this to read HN
links autonomously and automatically post useful comments. Automating this
task could save me a lot of time:).

